# Speaking in July on JWs and Mormons at Spurgeon's in London



## David_A_Reed (Jun 25, 2015)

I am scheduled to speak on Winning Mormons and Jehovah's Witnesses July 7, July 8 and July 9 (three different talks) at Metropolitan Tabernacle in London.

The details can be found here:
http://www.metropolitantabernacle.org/Seminary/School-of-Theology/2015-Pathway-to-Power

I'll be talking about how to refute JW and Mormon teachings, and how to lead them to Christ.

I would appreciate prayers for safety getting there from Boston, and for my throat, since my voice often gives out when I speak longer than a few minutes.

Thank you!

David


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 25, 2015)

Will pray for both your voice and your venture, brother. Reed.

May God be pleased to equip his people to give a ready answer for our hope, and to voice the gospel's call to those ensnared in false teaching. 

Grace to you.


----------



## yeutter (Jun 26, 2015)

May our Heavenly Father be pleased to grant you travelers mercies and clarity of mind and voice when you speak out of His Word.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 26, 2015)

Awesome! May God use you in a mighty way to further the Kingdom of Christ!


----------



## David_A_Reed (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you, all!


----------



## crixus (Jul 20, 2015)

David, how did it go in London?


----------

